# New member concerned kitten has gone off her food



## Rachel&kitty

Hello cat lovers. Need a little advice, my kitten is about four months old now and has strangely gone off some of her food, she started to just lick the gravy/ jelly off and leave all the meat. I thought it was just that she didn't like fish as that was the food she was eating so I've changed it, but it hasn't had any affect. I can't afford to keep feeding her cooked chicken. The weird thing is she's still eating her dried food fine. Has anyone else come across this problem? Rachel x nekitty


----------



## BillDawg

Cats can be sooo picky, my cat will often do what me and my girlfriend call a "Tuna hunger strike" where by she'll refuse to eat anything untill the tuna comes out. It's hard to withold food from a pet especially when their so young but if i wa you I'd just keep putting out dried for a few days and then try some normal catfood meat mixed in with the dry food. If it doesn't get eaten leave it there and she if with more hunger the cat becomes less picky

Good luck x


----------



## Tryska

It may be that she is picky, it may be that the chunk "formula' has changed, or the texture is not right or something.

Have you tried a different type of food? perhaps one of the pate types?

My kittens are funny - one will give anything set in front of him the old college try, but if it's not his favorite, he will elave it half-eatern. The other simply will not even give it a go, if it's something he doesn't like.


----------

